# Hi can anyone help please, control panel not working ! CI



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all, we have a problem ! The control panel above the door on our CI carioca is not operating at all. We have hooked up and all we have is 240v at the sockets no lights at the control panel that turns on the water lights etc. I am an electrician so using my basic motorhome knowlege I have been through and checked all the fuses etc. Can anyone shed any light please.

Many thanks Russ


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What sort of panel is it Russ?


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Dave you've got me there ! I've taken it back to storage, but I can say is its grey and blue oval in shape and it controls the water and lights and tells us the condition of the tanks, I have taken the cover off, there are no in line fuses, it is just a PCB with a plug in lead on the back as I say I have check the fuses, habitation and under the bonnet. I unscrewd the panel with the habitation fuses in and underneath there is another PCB with all the relays etc on it. This supplies the control panel above the door . Sorry to be short of info but I have left the paperwork in the MH.

Thanks Russ


----------



## Thinker (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Rusky

Although i have a Cusona the control panel is of the same design,two things to check would be the inline fuse close to the leisure battery then the battery cut-off switch,(mine is beside the passenger seat).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Russ

You've already done almost everything I could think of, so I wouldn't be able to help much anyway.

I might have unplugged and replaced all the relays, giving them a bit of a wiggle to ensure a good contact - and maybe a gentle tap as they can occasionally get stuck in the "off" position.

That was the problem when my panel appeared to have died on me. A gentle clout with the handle of a wooden spoon did the trick, and it happened only very occasionally so I never bothered to get a new relay.

_I don't think the size or shape of the wooden spoon is critical, by the way!! :lol: :lol: _

Hope this helps - best of luck.


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Thinker I have checked the inline fuse, but I didn't know anything about a cut off switch would there definatly be one on mine its a fiat ducato base, nothing was mentioned in the manuals, thanks for your reply.

Many thanks Dave for your reply.

Thanks Russ


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Rusky

Does it have a button battery.
Our had and it a back up.

We had to change ours at a cost of €200.


----------



## normasand1 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Russ,


Had same problem with my new autotrail took it back to brownhills 
very nice young chap came out and sorted in a few minuites remove panel and remove the lead that goes in back and then replace after 30 secs, and all was restored, hapened again 3 weeks ago, i did it my self and hey presto all was restored.

Alan


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

If the whole panel is not working then it will be an issue at the panel end, not battery end as the panel takes readings from both engine and leisure battery - ours does in our CI anyway. 

Have you traced the wiring round behind cupboards etc to see if there are any breaks? I would check the wiring diagram as it may indicate (to an electrician!) points that could be checked for failure.

Sorry not to be more help.


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Alan, thanks for that. Sounds great i will give it a try and keep you posted.

thanks russ


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Leigh, yeah I know what you mean about the wiring I wish it was that easy, I have checked every route of wiring and the diagrams, fuses etc, I think it is down to electronics, Alans answer of unplugging the panel seems to make sense as this would allow it to reset I hope.

thanks Russ


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Alan just to let you know I have done as you said and uplugged the unit and reconnected it and guess what ? IT WORKED !!! Many many thanks you've made my day, you deserve a beer if we ever meet !

Thanks again Russ


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Russ,
I have exactly the same fault on my Carioca. I had it before and cured it the way that you did by unplugging and replugging. But now it has happened again and it will not reset. I am due on holiday on Saturday and have it booked in for Thursday. Hopefully they can fix it, but as a tip get yours checked out as it may happen again and the next time could be fatal and at the most inconvenient time.
Seems that this is a common weakness with CI.
Gerry


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for that Gerry, I will keep an eye on it, can you let me know the outcome of your work on thursday, many thanks Russ


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*control panel wiring diagram*

I have added an attachment that gives info on the Carioca's Control Panel , Mains Charger & Fuse/Relay Box


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*Tech Support for ArSilicii contol panel in Carioca's*

If you need any support for the ArSilicii electronics found in the CI Carioca try the following ( excellent english via email) :-

Fabio GUIDOTTI
e-mail: [email protected]

ArSilicii s.r.l.
Zona Industriale "I Fosci" 
Via Sardegna, 11 - 53036 Poggibonsi (SI)

Tel: +39 0577 988316
Fax: +39 0577 988449


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Is it grey box with a screen?

We had one on our Burstner and from day 1 we had trouble.
In the end we had to change it at a cost of €200.
I never knew when it would let us down.


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Many thanks Trek for your useful info, thats great cheers .
Hi Nora and Neil, it is grey but with no screen its sounds like I have the cheaper model !!

Many thanks to you all Russ


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

on my mizar i some times have to hold the 12 v button in for a few seconds


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Steve, I don't think I have a 12v button but thanks for your help any way , Russ


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

New control panel fitted today and all ok. Seems that it is a common failure on the Current model Carioca. Dedicated CI dealers keep the control panel in stock.
Gerry


----------



## 107506 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats useful to know gerry, I'll have to find my nearest dedicated CI dealer incase mine goes again, thanks.

Russ


----------

